# Girls' Youth Clubs Missing out on $375k from FIFA Because US Soccer Failed to Forward Paperwork



## Kante (Sep 13, 2019)

Haven't ever posted to the women's side of things, but woke this morning, almost did a spit take and had to get another cup of coffee. Couldn't believe it. Reportedly, because US Soccer failed to forward paperwork from FIFA, US clubs where women's world cup players came up will not be receiving tens of thousands of dollars. Excellent reporting by SoccerAmerica, but a tough read.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwDrHqVpqrvNlkGwnBMNtzZcCJG


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

Kante said:


> Haven't ever posted to the women's side of things, but woke this morning, almost did a spit take and had to get another cup of coffee. Couldn't believe it. Reportedly, because US Soccer failed to forward paperwork from FIFA, US clubs where women's world cup players came up will not be receiving tens of thousands of dollars. Excellent reporting by SoccerAmerica, but a tough read.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwDrHqVpqrvNlkGwnBMNtzZcCJG


Off with their heads.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll wait patiently while USSF formulates its response that since no clubs asked for the money it is going to MLS instead.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I'll wait patiently while USSF formulates its response that since no clubs asked for the money it is going to MLS instead.


I got a lot going right now guys.  I got Vegas and NoCal all figured out how the deals went down behind the doors.  SoCal is very dicey and frankly scary.  This quote stood out though:    
"To recognize the contributions of clubs at which *Women’s World Cup players* were *developed *and currently play, FIFA would after the tournament in France *divide $8.48 million *among these *clubs*, part of the *$50 million *in moneys it committed to *paying out*.

The clubs at which players spent their* formative years (ages 12 to 22)* (sounds so sweet too) would *receive a Training Club Reward* from *FIFA*. That could mean as much as an estimated* $10,350 for an American youth club that helped spawn a player* who reached the 2019 Women’s World Cup.

But the U.S. clubs *never got a chance *to fill out the Club Application Form FIFA required to determine their eligibility for funds."


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> I got a lot going right now guys.  I got Vegas and NoCal all figured out how the deals went down behind the doors.  SoCal is very dicey and frankly scary.  This quote stood out though:
> "To recognize the contributions of clubs at which *Women’s World Cup players* were *developed *and currently play, FIFA would after the tournament in France *divide $8.48 million *among these *clubs*, part of the *$50 million *in moneys it committed to *paying out*.
> 
> The clubs at which players spent their* formative years (ages 12 to 22)* (sounds so sweet too) would *receive a Training Club Reward* from *FIFA*. That could mean as much as an estimated* $10,350 for an American youth club that helped spawn a player* who reached the 2019 Women’s World Cup.
> ...


$10K sounds way to low though...….That's it...…….hell no!!!!!


----------



## Janie270 (Sep 13, 2019)

Why should any of these clubs get anything? These players presumably paid yearly coaching fees.  This additional money should go to the players themselves.  There's no "development"  by most of these clubs anyway and whatever they did they've already been compensated for it. Do they give back the fees of the players that don't make it?  Of course not.  I don't get this double dipping at all.  Next you will argue that Cal deserves some money because they "developed" Alex Morgan.


----------



## Emma (Sep 13, 2019)

Janie270 said:


> Why should any of these clubs get anything? These players presumably paid yearly coaching fees.  This additional money should go to the players themselves.  There's no "development"  by most of these clubs anyway and whatever they did they've already been compensated for it. Do they give back the fees of the players that don't make it?  Of course not.  I don't get this double dipping at all.  Next you will argue that Cal deserves some money because they "developed" Alex Morgan.


It has to start somewhere and this is at least a beginning from FIFA.  Hopefully the clubs will use most of this money to assist great players develop into potential national team players.  These rewards are intended as a carrot for future developments of female soccer players throughout the world and with it, the women's global soccer game.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

Janie270 said:


> Why should any of these clubs get anything? These players presumably paid yearly coaching fees.  This additional money should go to the players themselves.  There's no "development"  by most of these clubs anyway and whatever they did they've already been compensated for it. Do they give back the fees of the players that don't make it?  Of course not.  I don't get this double dipping at all.  Next you will argue that Cal deserves some money because they "developed" Alex Morgan.


It's only fair to give a little back to all the hard work the DOCs did for the clubs developing all the baby goats to make the National Team through their excellent philosophy of how to...….. *steal (trick, sell fake ketchup popsicles)  the* *really good baby goats from other clubs who won't kneel and kiss someones ass back at headquaters*.  It's only $10K, who cares!!!!!  Most here spend well over that flying all over the country watching little girls play soccer and that doesn't seem to bother the Jones and Smiths and the...……...other find Americans we have.  I really don't know what to say to everyone.  WTF did you expect??????


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

Emma said:


> It has to start somewhere and this is at least a beginning from FIFA.  Hopefully the clubs will use most of this money to assist great players develop into potential national team players.  These rewards are intended as a carrot for future developments of female soccer players throughout the world and with it, the women's global soccer game.


I have a proposal.  Find all that $$$$, give it to a group of folks we all trust and then have them give it to all the youth coaches that coached those girls when they were u8 and u9.  I have few I would like to recommend.  The $$$$$$$$ is in the wrong hands and that means most likely all the decisions too, unfortunately.  That sucks for all of us.  No winners here and the losers are heading on the fairy to Jones Island.  I'm here as a friend believe it or not to help you get the hell off that boat.  Don't drink the Koolaide.  I hear it might have poison in it even as we speak.  Kind of like this vaping shit.  I watch the news and the heath dept in LA comes on live tv to warn all of us *three people died* from vaping.  I'm at Jersey Mikes of all places and no one is listening or watching.  I sure the hell am.  I look outside and two kids vaping outside on this jewel shit.  Anyway, lady talks for 10 minutes and it put chills down my spine.  So 90% of the kids have tried or are hooked on this shit.  They buy this shit online I hear.  First of all, why is this shit made in the first place?  We need to get vaping dealt with quickly.  I show my dd the news and the dead bodies.  I hope that helpsmy kid because we have a problem folks and someone is making a lot of $$$$$ on our kids lungs not only with soccer but maybe a little vap too.  Then they add a little fake THC (synthetic, like SoCal Youth Soccer is becoming) or a new chemical shit that can knock one out for 10 minutes who inhales.


----------



## outside! (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> First of all, why is this shit made in the first place?


Look into the differences in how the DEA dealt with quaaludes as opposed to methamphetamine. Don't expect to find any logic.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

*Walid Khoury*, the director of Southern California's Slammers FC, for whom Press played seven years, said, *“I’m shocked that the federation never let us know about this.”*

Really Walid, you're truly shocked? How could the Federation slip up a small thing like that. I'm still trying to figure out who else besides the obvious got waivers to play HS Soccer last year and why? I would also like to know why no 04's outside the Girls DA made The List and to me, seem to only make it when they were at the right club during "Full Ride Month." Just think how much $$$ that little Santa Monica club gave up. Or, what about the club that raised and nourished the baby goat until she was 12 and then the wolf comes to snatch it up in the dark when no one is looking. Although the small club truly developed the baby goat, the big club seems to be getting all the credit and most importantly in this dads opinion, all the bonus $$$$ that seems others are getting. Last and final question for me personally. Why are there no Latinos not named Landon on the 59 Member US Youth National Task Force? Once I get my questions answered Walid, I will try and find out why you didn't get paid for making CP the stud she is today. Right now, we need everyone speaking up so I'm glad your here for the ride. We can all form a line on Monday at the US Training Center in San Diego with all of our different questions and concerns we all seem to have.


----------

